# Payara???



## lament configuration (Jun 22, 2003)

Saw a great deal from this guy in Milwaukee for a 6" Payara. Well at least I thought it was a good deal 30 bucks. Anyone have any experience with these guys. Definitely looks like a cool fish. I know Innes will come up with some good links like he always does. I tried searching on my own, but failed







So maybe Innes has a little more ingenuity.


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

we've spoken about this fish plenty of times do a search throught the this forum and you will find all the info and links needed..


----------



## lament configuration (Jun 22, 2003)

Will do


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

BeansAranguren said:


> I know Innes will come up with some good links like he always does. I tried searching on my own, but failed
> 
> 
> 
> ...



























_Hydrolycus scomberoides_ - Payara

heres a handy link
heres another handy link
heres another handy link
heres another handy link
heres another handy link
heres yet another handy link


----------



## RhomZilla (Feb 12, 2003)

That is one badass fish. If im correct at around 12" dies in most home aquarium duer to their sensetivity. But they're still baddass fish!!


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

those are some bad a## teeth


----------



## lament configuration (Jun 22, 2003)

Thanks Innes.....as usual........


----------



## DiXoN (Jan 31, 2003)

nice fish and nice teeth kinda like a african tiger fish
dixon


----------



## o snap its eric (Feb 19, 2003)

I you like shy, stay still kinda fish with somme nasty teeth then its all you. Dont expect much action because they are ambush preds. 30 bucks is considered real cheap. There are many kinds of payara out there. Sabertooth i think are the biggest. Payaras need fast oxygenatied waters.


----------



## EMJAY (Feb 27, 2003)

thats a dangerous fish, thats huge, i wouldn't want one of those


----------



## Poseidon X (Jan 31, 2003)

they never look like that in the home aquarium unfortunately


----------



## Poseidon X (Jan 31, 2003)

a 6 inch piraya doesnt have long to live unless you have a 1 thousand gallon river current tank. You would probably need at least a 2000 gallon tank to keep these guys alive in captivity


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

BDKing57 said:


> a 6 inch piraya


 not a piranha topic - we are discussing P*A*YARA!!!


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

> they never look like that in the home aquarium unfortunately


That is a very important point. I agree.


----------



## JesseD (Mar 26, 2003)

those fish have really got some chompers


----------



## Aristarchus (May 30, 2003)

pretty cool fish.. but i too have heard they die in aquariums after 12".. the guy at the lfs that had one for sale said they were relatively easy to care for though.. he had a 2.5" payara for sale foe $30.. i thought about it and decided not too.. he also told me that payara's have been known to even eat piranha's in the wild.. if you're looking for more info on payara's they are also known as dracula or vampire fish... good luck :smile:


----------

